# Assessment through AIM (Australian Institue of Management)



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Am 30 years old and thinking of the Skilled Migrant Visa (subclass 175) and I plan have my skills assessed through Australian Institute of Management (AIM) by Supply and Distribution Manager (1223-11)

Am a bit worried because I did not have a full 5 years continuous experience as manager but only had about 4 years in total. But I have worked in MNCs all my life. 

Do you guys think AIM will still give me a positive feedback? 

Has anyone been assessed through AIM before? 

Thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi LazyCat, 

I haven't been through AIM but in my experience of other assessments if they say you need 5 years and you haven't got it, then the assessment is unlikely to be positive. 

Hopefully someone will reply who's been through that process...

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kevin Quinn (Sep 15, 2008)

LazyCat said:


> Am 30 years old and thinking of the Skilled Migrant Visa (subclass 175) and I plan have my skills assessed through Australian Institute of Management (AIM) by Supply and Distribution Manager (1223-11)
> 
> Am a bit worried because I did not have a full 5 years continuous experience as manager but only had about 4 years in total. But I have worked in MNCs all my life.
> 
> ...


Hi Lazy,

I passed my skills assessment with AIM in January 09 - I'd be happy to try and help.

Kev


----------



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Karen - Thanks for your reply


----------



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Kev, 

Thanks so much for your advice. At the moment am so confused with all the requirements, like the org chart, JD, and brief job description of direct report... 

Am new to this forum, how may I contact you? 


Cheers,

Martina


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

LazyCat said:


> Thanks so much for your advice. At the moment am so confused with all the requirements, like the org chart, JD, and brief job description of direct report...
> 
> Am new to this forum, how may I contact you?


Please keep any general info that can help others on the forum. 

Also please beware that Kev is offering to help from his experience only and that his circumstances may be different from your own, which is why it's good to have everything on the forum so that others can contribute. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Karen - Thanks for the heads up. 

Hi Kev, 

I have two questions:
1) Regarding the AIM Assessment Form, it says:
Employment Details
Start with your current position. A minimum of 5 years continuous work history is required

Will it be better if I put my full employment history rather than the 5 years minimum requirement? 

2) Do I have to be a manager for the last 5 years of my work to pass the AIM assessment? What's your experience? 

Thanks!


Cheers,

Martina


----------



## Kevin Quinn (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Martina,

My skills assessment was as a General Manager and the following is the opening paragraph on my application which pretty much sets the scene on the level of info required….. I* believe by holding 2nd and 3rd level senior management positions in excess of five years, within a large organisation. Having overall decision making authority, across a number of departments throughout my senior management career and having gained continuous senior management experience across a diverse range of functional areas whereby holding delegation authority to several other levels of management within the organisation meet the criteria for General Manager (1112-11)*

In answer to your questions…..

1. The skills level for your field is “_Skill Level: The entry requirement for this occupation is a bachelor degree or higher qualification or at least 5 years relevant experience. In some instances relevant experience is required in addition to the formal qualification”……… “A proven record in a senior functional management position in a large organization, employing 600 employees or more, over a continuous period of at least five (5) years, requiring the delegation of authority to several other managers who themselves hold positions requiring the delegation of work to several other subordinates in supervisory, technical or skilled positions. 
The years of experience may be reduced if the applicant has qualifications in management studies or business administration assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor, Post Graduate or Master degree, or in a discipline relevant to the field in which the manager is working. This applies where the qualification concerned has been completed immediately prior to, or within the relevant time frame of years of management experience being assessed”. _

So your 4 years experience and a degree in a management or role linked field should be enough provided you sat at I high enough level in the company. In short, AIM state that you must have other management grades and their subordinates reporting into you and you’ll have to evidence this and back it up with org charts, job descriptions, references etc.

2. Q1 & Q2 end up with the same answer – the more you put in the better. However, you need to demonstrate your seniority within the company/ies - AIM focus on Senior Managers stating _“The complexity and size of the management task will influence the assessment. Applicants would require senior management experience across a diverse range of functional areas, with staff with diverse functional responsibilities and at a management level. A manager at a senior level would also have a high level of discretionary decision making authority. 
Senior managers tend to manage departments servicing the overall operations of the organization and where delegation to several subordinate managers involved in specific but related functions is required. An area of potential confusion is the issue of having managers reporting to a manager. 
The critical components in applying these criteria are the breadth and depth of the applicant’s own managerial responsibilities and those of the subordinate managers reporting directly to the applicant”_ - I had to demonstrate where I sat in the organization with each role I listed, as well as who I reported to and where they sat. I also had to provide detailed job descriptions of each manager who reported to me, each manager or supervisor who reported to them etc…


This may sound daunting – it scared the hell out of me when I finally understood all that was needed – but once you understand and think back on how you can gather the information from the previous 5 years or so, and more importantly, WHO in the company can help you….HR Department, Boss? – you should give it a lash!!

The following is a full list of the contents of my Application…….and then they came back and asked for some more lol – Good luck 



*Section One – * Completed AIM Application Form for Assessment of Management Skills for Migration

Completed referee page. XXXXX XXXXXXXXXX is my substitute referee in place of the Managing Director. It simply was not possible for me to obtain his approval for migration without jeopardising my position. My referee is the most senior Human Resource Director within the company and sits on the Executive Board.

Credit card authorisation form 


*Section Two –* Completed and signed 956 Form


*Section Three - * Evidence of identity and age by way of a photocopy of my passport and a photocopy of our marriage certificate. 


*Section Four - * Master of Business Administration, (MBA), original parchment

Master of Business Administration, (MBA), original course documentation detailing course duration, content, assessment criteria, methodology, structure and module descriptions.

Diploma in Management from the Institute of Supervision and Management with course content and structure details

Certificate in Management Studies from Queens University with course content and structure details

*Section Five - * Reference from XXXXX XXXXXXXXXX, Group Human Resource Director detailing career progression, years at senior level, company size and scope of experience – NOTE the Reference should confirm your own CV details and cover your management roles, experience & level within the organisation over the last 5 years

Organisational Charts for each senior management post held showing which level I sat on within the organisation structure and direct reports. 

Job descriptions of subordinate level

Most recent payslips

Direct contact details by way of business cards

Letter of offer for Operations Director post

Letter of offer and contract for Regional Director post

*Section Six -* C.V detailing career progression, responsibilities and achievements

Service Excellence Senior Manager of the Year Award


----------



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Kev, 

Very detailed information. I will start working on this. Thanks so much. Very useful ; ) 

Thanks again and will let you know how it goes! 


Cheers,

Martina


----------



## Sono (Feb 1, 2009)

LazyCat said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> Very detailed information. I will start working on this. Thanks so much. Very useful ; )
> 
> ...


Hey Martina,
It is very detailed when doing your assessment. I am waiting to hear from AIR (Australian Institute Of Radiography) I began in Jan and have already had to send additional info regarding my education. It has not been an easy process. When you are asked to notarize every piece of paper..DO IT ! They do not miss any details... If you don't think something is necessary... you are wrong.  It sounds like Kevin has offered some good advice. Wish you all the best.


----------



## LazyCat (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Sono, good luck to you! 

I will begin compiling the documents this May and hopefully complete everything before June


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, 

Hope u got the positive verification Lazy cat and would have settled in Australia by now


I Have applied for Sales & Marketing Mananger skill Assesment to AIM yesterday. 
My brief Background, Graduate with 14 yrs expereince in Sales & Marketing. Started as a sales Executive for a MNC distribution company before moving to Banking product sales. Joined as a team leader (sales) then gown over the ranks from Asst Mananger, Sales Mananger, Area Sales (Manager)regional Mananger (Sales)and now working as product Mananger for one of the banking products. 

My whole issue is I dont directly report to the board as i work for a Very Very large organisation that employes over 35,000 Employees, and our organisation structure is not a very flat one mith multiple layers before you report to the board. Will this become a stumbling block later for positive assesment. 

Second thing, My company has refused to verify my job role on their letter head so have given a signed and notrised affadivit signed by my boss stating my role and growth in the company ( been working in the same organisation for 8 Yrs). along with my last 3 slalry slips clearly shoing my grade and Joining date. 

The tension that i am undergoing too huge and the reviews that i got about AIM's propensity to reject has made me very nervous. Hence posting on this very old thread. 

Hope some one can help me calm my nerves.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope u got the positive verification Lazy cat and would have settled in Australia by now
> 
> ...


Hi

I just went through assessment for HR Manager. My result was negative even though I was in an executive position. You will need to provide evidence that you are in a senior management position with several direct and indirect managerial reports. even if you meet all criteria laid out in the job description as given under ANZSCO code, it is not enough to get a positive assessment.

though AIM site says 4 weeks for assessment, It will take more time than that.


----------



## argetlam0102 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry Pradip about your refusal, did they mention any reason for refusal, what would your next step be in this step 


I have around 150 odd people report directly or indertly to me. Some of them are are functionally not reporting to me but still fall under my perview for their performance review and reporting hence can be stated as working under me.


----------



## Ginjafro (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck to anyone being assessed via AIM. My wife is currently being assessed by them. They received her portfolio in the first week of September 2011 and eventually, 3 months after, asked for clarification on details during the first week of December. However, due to Xmas holiday period shutdowns, go-slows, January holidays, sickness and now Australia Day they are just starting to look at things again. We have been told to expect a full response (yes or no) by Thursday 2 Feb 2012. So from the beginning it has taken nearly 5 months so far!


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

argetlam0102 said:


> Sorry Pradip about your refusal, did they mention any reason for refusal, what would your next step be in this step
> 
> I have around 150 odd people report directly or indertly to me. Some of them are are functionally not reporting to me but still fall under my perview for their performance review and reporting hence can be stated as working under me.


They would be looking at how many mangers report to you and whether your job is strategic or operational. So if you can show that there are several managers reporting directly to you to you and that you have a role that is strategic in nature apart from meeting all task requirements under the ANZSCO code then you have a chance.

In my case they gave a negative result since I do not have several managerial reports. Hence it was their belief that I do not play a strategic or senior role within the organisation. That in my opinion is a very very flawed logic but I guess that's how they operate!


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Kevin Quinn said:


> Hi Lazy,
> 
> I passed my skills assessment with AIM in January 09 - I'd be happy to try and help.
> 
> Kev


Dear Kevin,

i am trying to apply for the assessment for Supply and distribution manager myself.

I am 30 years of age and i have been working in this position for the last 4 years.
Before this i was working in the same field.
The question is that i am working in a 3P/L / Logistics company which handles supply and distribution of many companies. Not just the production of 1 company.

Will that be acceptable ?
can you give me the format in which you applied and the docs u submitted.
That will be helpfull

thank you.


----------



## KHG (Apr 14, 2013)

AIM seems so horrifying ..  i still cant decide whether to go for sales and marketing manager through AIM or go for Policy and Planning Manager through VETASSESS. as my husband is main applicant for this position and he is into sales planning and management . and there are regional sales managers and planning managers reporting to him


----------



## hemanthmathad (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello experts,

Have gone through all the posts. The information is given good insight. Thanks a lot. Any recent positive outcome from AIM for Supply and Distribution Manager skill. I am about to apply for the same. Any tips would help in successful application.

Regards,
Hemanth Mathad


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Aim*

Hello All,

I am planning to get my skill assessment from AIM at Sales and Manager level shortly and have gone through their requirements in detail. But i would love to get a few useful tips from anyone who has completed this assessment and that which would help me prepare my documentation.

Thanks.


----------



## shahzadsarwar (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi every one, I was wondering how AIM skill assessment takes place. Is it a test, interview or something else? Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

shahzadsarwar said:


> Hi every one, I was wondering how AIM skill assessment takes place. Is it a test, interview or something else? Any information will be appreciated.


There is no test they are very specific for documents though.

For details visit www.aim.com.au

Migration section read all the details again and again I'll get all the answers.


----------



## shahzadsarwar (Dec 2, 2014)

MMS said:


> There is no test they are very specific for documents though.
> 
> 
> 
> Migration section read all the details again and again I'll get all the answers.


I read those details, however wanted to confirmed it there was interview or test. I appreciate your help here. Do you have any filled form just to get idea how to fill it?


----------



## MMS (Nov 1, 2014)

shahzadsarwar said:


> I read those details, however wanted to confirmed it there was interview or test. I appreciate your help here. Do you have any filled form just to get idea how to fill it?


Brother the forms are in ENGLISH which can be filled depending on URE CV and education 😄


----------



## shahzadsarwar (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks again


----------



## harry5654 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi, Friends , Please advice 

I have below qualifications and experience and need AIM assessment as Marketing Manager. I have Job offer from Sydney .


Can please someone suggest about my chances...

Qualifications :

Bachelors in Computer Applications
Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management
Masters in Business Administration

Experience :
Marketing Manager - 12 Months (Full Time)

Is it possible to get assessed with less experience i.e. 12 months as I have relevant qualifications at masters level ?

If organisation is small , Do i still need 3 managers reporting me ?


thanks


----------



## m_nasir16 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kevin Quinn said:


> Hi Martina,
> 
> My skills assessment was as a General Manager and the following is the opening paragraph on my application which pretty much sets the scene on the level of info required….. I* believe by holding 2nd and 3rd level senior management positions in excess of five years, within a large organisation. Having overall decision making authority, across a number of departments throughout my senior management career and having gained continuous senior management experience across a diverse range of functional areas whereby holding delegation authority to several other levels of management within the organisation meet the criteria for General Manager (1112-11)*
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have applied for Corporate General Manager but AIM rejected because of the poor documentation prepared by Consultant. In the rejection letter, the main reason is Organogram and Job description.

If someone have got positive assessment, please help me

regards
Nasir


----------



## Abi27 (Mar 16, 2017)

*AIM query*

Hi there, 

My AIM Result Letter for Sales & Marketing Manager has come out positive (whew!). However, the result letter mentions my BCA (Bachelor's Degree) as being equivalent to the Australian equivalent qualification, but there's no mention of my MBA (Master's Degree) in the result letter even though I know it's comparable to the education level of an AQF Master Degree. 

My question: Is it normal that MBA is not written in the AIM Result Letter, or should I write to them to include it? 

Thanks,
Abi


----------



## cest-moi (Jun 2, 2017)

*Applying as CEO subclass 190*

Hi Kevin,
I would like to apply as a CEO but my organization has less than 600 persons. I cannot find this information on the AIM site. Can you direct me to this?

Thanks much



Kevin Quinn said:


> Hi Martina,
> 
> In answer to your questions…..
> 
> 1. The skills level for your field is “_Skill Level: The entry requirement for this occupation is a bachelor degree or higher qualification or at least 5 years relevant experience. In some instances relevant experience is required in addition to the formal qualification”……… “A proven record in a senior functional management position in a large organization, employing 600 employees or more, over a continuous period of at least five (5) years, requiring the delegation of authority to several other managers who themselves hold positions requiring the delegation of work to several other subordinates in supervisory, technical or skilled positions._


----------



## lokeshpurbia24 (Jul 5, 2017)

*Help*

Hi Kev,
need your help in preparation & review of required documents for AIM assessment for supply & dist. manager. Pls share me your email id on lokeshpurbia24gmailcom

Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## gaurav.rathod (Aug 6, 2017)

*Hi*



Abi27 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My AIM Result Letter for Sales & Marketing Manager has come out positive (whew!). However, the result letter mentions my BCA (Bachelor's Degree) as being equivalent to the Australian equivalent qualification, but there's no mention of my MBA (Master's Degree) in the result letter even though I know it's comparable to the education level of an AQF Master Degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhi,
I am in process to opt for AIM assessment and looking for some reference , can you please guide. Can you please share your email ID so that I can drop msg to you

Thanks.
Gaurav


----------



## gaurav.rathod (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello friends,

I am in process of preparing documentation for my skill assessment paperwork under 190 visa for occupation of ANZSCO 133611 - Supply and Distribution Manager through AIM.
One of the requirement for AIM assessment is that it is preferred that my current Job description , Organisation Charts , reference letter or current official company documents, MUST be verified by your immediate superior. A company seal by itself is not sufficient. Documents must be signed. 
Please guide what is to be done If it is impossible to obtain your immediate supervisor’s signature then self declaration on notary if sufficient or not ? There’s no way my HR or my current manager will sing my documents as they are currently not aware about my plans. I shall declare them only once I get visa confirmation. 

I will appreciate if you can share any related information about the same. 
Thanks.

Gaurav


----------



## MaxxThor (Jan 22, 2018)

What About, a Supply and distribution manager with less than 2 managers 10+experience, MBA, under which anzco can i present my sponsored 186. looking for alternatives 

AIM rejected based only on the org chart for Supply and distribution manager saying more than less than 3 managers required reporting directly, with at least 3 below each. As treated as Functional Senior Position not a managerial position.


----------



## meowcat (Aug 14, 2018)

*Skill assesment*

After 8 weeks i got the result of my skill assesment as negative from Aim. Now i would to know that shall i apply for through Wetasses?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

meowcat said:


> After 8 weeks i got the result of my skill assesment as negative from Aim. Now i would to know that shall i apply for through Wetasses?


What was the reason for rejection?


----------



## meowcat (Aug 14, 2018)

I am working as a Manger Logistics and reporting to Corporate General Manager. But, They want i should have to report CEO and not having senior most position in organization.


----------



## Zsu (May 27, 2018)

Dear all,
I have sent my application to AIM for Engineering Manager skill assessment on 31/Aug/2018.
I paid for express assessment, but I haven't received any answer yet. (only the receipt of my application).
What is your experience how long the procedure can take?


----------



## tsharma (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi All

I am new to this forum and seeking advice on AIM assessment criteria for Human Resource Manager ANZSCO 132311. AIM mention that you need minimum 3 years of experience at senior level directly reporting to CEO or MD and have atleast a team of 12 directly reporting to you including 3 managers at middle level management and you should be able to demonstrate strategic position in your organisation. In Addition to this though they have not stipulated min size of organisation they are looking for but have mentioned that size and complexity of organisation will impact the decision. My experience is mainly in hotel or resort as a Senior HR Manager having a team of 15 directly reporting to me including 3 managers and I am directly reporting to Managing Director / Owner of the company. I am seeking advice from people who got positive assessment from AIM what was the size of organisation acceptable by AIM. I do have MBA in HR. 

All advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Borgolon (Sep 30, 2019)

Abi27 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My AIM Result Letter for Sales & Marketing Manager has come out positive (whew!). However, the result letter mentions my BCA (Bachelor's Degree) as being equivalent to the Australian equivalent qualification, but there's no mention of my MBA (Master's Degree) in the result letter even though I know it's comparable to the education level of an AQF Master Degree.
> 
> ...


Hi Abi,
I am on process of applying to AIM as Sales and Marketing Manager. My current role is Head of Sales and Supply Chain Turkey reporting directly to General Manager, and managing team of 34 including 4 regional sales managers and one logistics manager, who have supervisors and other employees reporting them, at an international automotive spare part company for more than 4 years. Managing almost 20 M$ Sales budget and 14 M$ purchasing and 4 warehouses around 10.000 m^2. Fully responsible for P/L, budget, purchasing, strategic initiatives and members of the management team. Turkey's operation is team of 135 and globally more than 25.000 employees. 

Is it possible to get a positive assessment from AIM? 
I would like to write in personnel for the details if it suits you.
Thanks in advance for the response.
Thanks,
Harun


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello everyone.
I've just sent my application form along with all the supporting documents to the AIM, and i have a question whether anyone can say if they call to the references or not. I tiped them anyway, just want yo know if I should anticipate for that obligatorily or not.
Thanks in advance)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Privyet

Yes they do call references to cross check. I am telling you this from my experience.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, will keep it in my mind then)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

chiku2006 said:


> Privyet
> 
> Yes they do call references to cross check. I am telling you this from my experience.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


And, btw, did your assessment went successfully?)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Of course that's why I shared my experience !!!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

chiku2006 said:


> Of course that's why I shared my experience !!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thank you again) i actually checked your profile and realised then that you had succeeded with whole the process, so your assessment also was positive obviously) was it hard to find a job there, if you mind me asking?

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

Finding a job is never easy, employer always looks for local experience...

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

chiku2006 said:


> Finding a job is never easy, employer always looks for local experience...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Well, that is understandable.. thanks anyway)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,
Just got my positive assessment from AIM for Sales and Marketing manager position. The whole process (from the moment they got my docs on 25th of November) took 3,5 weeks.
They contacted me once, asking for the passport copy. And they contacted my superior to confirm my current role as well as my department size and stuff number.
Both my qualifications were also assessed positively, so I got everything I even hoped for)
In case anyone needs any further information, will be glad to share)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Frends, I have done

BE in Electronics and then MBA in HR and Marketing. 
I have total 5 years work exp . 

Please suggest what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for Human Resource Manager 132311 ANZSCO?

2) How many points will I get for this assessment ?

3) Should I go to VETASES or AIM for assessment? Really confused in this part as which one is better?

Your help is much appreciated in this regard. 


Regards,


----------



## rsharma11 (Apr 7, 2020)

simuliant86 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just got my positive assessment from AIM for Sales and Marketing manager position. The whole process (from the moment they got my docs on 25th of November) took 3,5 weeks.
> They contacted me once, asking for the passport copy. And they contacted my superior to confirm my current role as well as my department size and stuff number.
> Both my qualifications were also assessed positively, so I got everything I even hoped for)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience.

However, I have two queries. Hoping you can help me out.

1) Did you shared your organizational chart (displaying your position)
I am finding a bit difficult as We have not specifically made the organization chart.

2) Also, How many staff were reporting to you? Is it necessary to have three managers reporting to you and 3 other employees reporting to those three managers? 
I have roughly 10 staff reporting to me. However, two are managers & other is assistant manager. And then 8 sub-ordinates.

I would like to understand how necessary is to have three managers (Specifically)

Thanks.


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi!
well, as i realize, they rely on the size, field and structure of the company. me and my husband both got our positive assessments. And we both provided almost the sale set of documents, org chat for the each place of employment for the last 10 years, among others. 
i think, that even if your company doesn't have one, you may ask your superior to sign the one you create yourself. Just don't forget to use company letterhead. 
As for the complexity of the structure and number of your subordinates, I would say it is important, but they will consider the size of the whole organisation and your responsibilities .. for instance, i have 5 subordinates, 3 of whom are managers with 3 subordinates. My husband, at the same time, has 6 subordinates, but only 2 of them are at the managerial positions. And he still got his assessment positive. 
I assume, the combination of the factors is essential for the AMI, so you have to provide as much evidence as you can in order to prove that you meet all the requirements. If have any doubts, just send them request by email, they are very friendly and are eager to help. And, what's more, they answer pretty fast.

Good luck with you application, hope I was able to help


Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## Ishara.ME (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello. My husband was Regional Sales Manager for 2 States/Regions for a Global Company and reported to the Senior Managing Director, who reported to the CEO. He had a team of about 15, but did not have the title of "managers" reporting to him, but rather 
Senior Product Consultants, 
Product Consultants, 
Sales Reps, 
Sales Assistant, 
Technical Assistant 
and interns. 
Would he be able to get a positive skills assessment for Sales and Marketing manager with AIM. 
He has a job offer but the assessment is holding him back. Jobs are hard to come by now, and don't want to withdraw application 😞 Any advice would help. There seems to be no other assessment for middle Sales Managers.


----------

